# Rocks and Fossils



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2011)

We saw so many interesting rocks and fossils while we were on Gotland that I feel I want to give those a new theme thread.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, that one looks like prehistoric human teeth!


----------



## safeshot (Jan 22, 2011)

awesome shots Lafoto!! there is some neat fossil there :thumbup:


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 14, 2012)




----------

